# Best flash for a nikon d3000



## thomas.corbett (Mar 8, 2010)

What is a good flash for a Nikon d3000? i am looking for a flash under $300     dose not have to be a Nikon.



Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2010)

Nikon SB600


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep the system pure!  For the most part those manufacturer flashes are just sooooooo good.  I second the SB-600!


----------



## WexWeb (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll third the sb-600 as well... the 800 is great, but not that much better than the 600.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 8, 2010)

Check out Nissin, the Di866 is about the same price as the SB600 and offers a lot more.


----------

